# Step by step instructions on how to search II with your Marriott (in pictures)



## thinze3 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here are step-by-step instructions on how to do a search or an exchange on the Interval International (II) website. This is also how to do a imaginary search to see what is currently available. 



Sign in to your II account
Click the “exchange” tab – upper left
.




.
Enter a destination, a resort, or “all” destinations
Enter a date range
Click the “continue” button
.




.
Pick unit to search with & click “exchange” button
.




.
*Please note that I have switched to MGR - a resort that can be locked off*
Enter your 8 digit reservation number (real or phony) – it must begin with “8”
Enter “Unit No” that works with your resort – examples: ZZAA or TOVI
*(this step will not be necessary if you do not own a lock-off)*
Choose the number of bedrooms
*(this step will not be necessary if you do not own a lock-off)*
Enter or choose the reservation date
Click the “continue” button

.




.
Select the number of bedrooms to search with
*(this step will not be necessary if you do not own a lock-off)*
Click the “continue” button
.




.

Please see posts 2 & 3 below for more images.
(Tug will only allow 5 images per post.)


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here are the results of your search
Click a destination – I clicked "Hawaii, Kauai"
.




.
Click “see more dates” – I clicked Marriott’s Kauai Beach Club
.




.
Pick a date and click “exchange”– I picked May 8-15, 2009
.




.
The unit is now on hold for 18 minutes
Review the information and click “continue” on the bottom of the page
.








.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 4, 2009)

Next page: Click “ I accept the terms…” and click “continue”
.




.
Choose options then click “continue”
.




.
Review your transaction and click “continue”
.




.
Enter your credit card information – THIS IS WHERE I STOPPED!
.




.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, that is very helpful!
Thanks!


----------



## susanmmm (Mar 4, 2009)

Bravo Terry!  Excellent example.  
Susan


----------



## aka Julie (Mar 4, 2009)

You went above and beyond to help all TUGgers, especially new members who don't quite understand the whole searching process on II.

Well done!


----------



## Stricky (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice!!!

Sticky?


----------



## IngridN (Mar 4, 2009)

I cannot thank you enough.  I have tried numerous times and couldn't quite get it right.  This is so very helpful...above and beyond!  

Ingrid


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 4, 2009)

Terrific ... for newbies and old timers alike. You should illustrate text books.    Nice work.

Brian


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 4, 2009)

Very, very good!  I agree, this would make a nice helpful sticky.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kudos for a great job! I agree this should be added to the stickies.


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 4, 2009)

very nice and very kind! STICKY


----------



## cp73 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow Terry that is super. Good use of the screen shots copy and paste and whatever program you used to do that.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 4, 2009)

Terry:  Nice Job!


----------



## andrea t (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you for the pictures with the instructions.  It will be very helpful to many.


----------



## auntdef (Mar 4, 2009)

Excellent job Terry. To the powers that be...*can we make this a sticky?* _Please !_


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Mar 4, 2009)

Terry,

Thanks for the great details!  I have a few follow-up questions:


Using your procedures with a phoney reservation number and unit number, you will see potential exchanges.  But when a _real _reservation number is used (and other inputs remain the same), won't the results differ based on the strength of the actual week being given up?  (Or am I confusing strength-of-week with depositing your unit in II?)
How does one know a valid Unit Number to input for a given resort?
Also, if I use an actual reservation number as input, how do I know the correct unit number to enter also?
TIA


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 4, 2009)

flyerbobcat said:


> Terry,
> 
> Thanks for the great details!  I have a few follow-up questions:
> 
> ...



The reservation number has nothing to do with trading strength, only the reservation date you enter will change that.

For Marriott the Unit No. is the same as unit type. It is NOT like the unit number you are assigned at check-in.

After you click the first "exchange" tab, you can then click "view my units". The next page will show your units and should already have a unit type listed. This unit type will work as the Unit No for your seach purposes on the next page. If it is not indicated call II and ask. I did this for my CL unit once. For CL I have to enter "3bed" as the unit no. The unit type / unit no. will always be the same for your full unit at your resort.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 4, 2009)

This may differ a little for those that are not using a lock off unit. They won't be asked for number of bedrooms. I also don't think unit number shows up for those not using a Florida Club unit?

I also don't know why they ask for Unit No and Bedrooms on the page where you enter the confirmation number when you just have to tell it again on the next screen.


----------



## Corky (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for a remarkable job of illustration "how to"  but can you please tell me where we find our real reservation number?  

Thank you.


----------



## IuLiKa (Mar 4, 2009)

Corky said:


> Thanks for a remarkable job of illustration "how to"  but can you please tell me where we find our real reservation number?
> 
> Thank you.


Corky, you should have received an email from Marriott with an 8 digit number that starts with 8 (once you have choosen you week). Contact your rep, or have an Interval rep call them when you are ready to deposit.  I just did that today, that's how I know had no idea about this 8 digit number until I got to tug


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 5, 2009)

Very helpful, Terry.  A sticky would be nice so we can find it again, when needed.  I have done very few exchanges but have always used the telephone with II and RCI too.    I just read this week that RCI is charging more for telephone reservations now.  Is II doing this too today or not yet?


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 5, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> This may differ a little for those that are not using a lock off unit. They won't be asked for number of bedrooms. I also don't think unit number shows up for those not using a Florida Club unit?
> 
> I also don't know why they ask for Unit No and Bedrooms on the page where you enter the confirmation number when you just have to tell it again on the next screen.



I have added a few comments (in bold) to reflect your observations.


----------



## jimf41 (Mar 5, 2009)

I knew all that stuff but it sure is helpful to have your thread handy to review. It'll be great for my kids who are not that familiar with the system when they use a lockoff I've given them. Now I don't have to exercise the patience of Job when I explain the system to them. Great job and thank you for the time and effort!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome... this is a great tool for newbies, too..


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 5, 2009)

Excellent job !!!   I have printed this thread and will saved it for future references.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Mar 5, 2009)

Is there some way to "Bookmark" this so I don't have to search for it when it comes time for my first ever reservation in June?  Thanks.


----------



## billymach4 (Mar 5, 2009)

BRAVO.... BRAVO....


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Mar 5, 2009)

Another related question...

What is the procedure that generates the lists (in text format) in the "Sightings" area so they can be posted there:

EXAMPLE:



> Mar 13 2009 - Mar 20 2009 0 2 4 024
> 
> Apr 25 2009 - May 02 2009 0 2 4 024
> 
> ...


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Just highlight the weeks on the search results then copy and paste.
Example, I just searched Manor Club Sequel for next spring break.



Mar 12 2010 - Mar 19 2010   0 2 4 024         

Mar 12 2010 - Mar 19 2010   1 4 4 144          

Mar 12 2010 - Mar 19 2010   2 6 8 268          

Mar 13 2010 - Mar 20 2010   0 2 4 024         

or you can clean them up a bit:

Mar 13 2010 - Mar 20 2010   1 4 4 
Mar 13 2010 - Mar 20 2010   2 6 8 
Mar 14 2010 - Mar 21 2010   0 2 4 
Mar 14 2010 - Mar 21 2010   1 4 4 
Mar 14 2010 - Mar 21 2010   2 6 8


----------



## myoakley (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who joined in on this post.  Since I first posted my initial question, I have joined Interval for 2 years.  It seems that I need a 2-yr. membership to accomplish this trade.  I have been checking every morning for Marriott Aruba, St. Thomas, or St. Kitts using a fake reservation number  and my Marriott Kauai Beach Club unit with a June 30, 2013 (pretend) reservation.  I am flexible as to the date requested.  So far, the pickings are slim to non-existant.  Is it better to deposit first or request first, and is it better to do it on-line or to call and talk to a representative?  (I realize that I cannot really do either yet until I reserve my Kauai week the end of June.)
Again, much gratitude for all the Tuggers who have been so helpful!


----------



## gblotter (Apr 18, 2012)

What a helpful illustration.  Perhaps this thread should be a sticky.

I have traded with Interval International several times, but always by phone.

Thank you for increasing my knowledge and options.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Apr 18, 2012)

gblotter said:


> What a helpful illustration.  Perhaps this thread should be a sticky.
> 
> I have traded with Interval International several times, but always by phone.
> 
> Thank you for increasing my knowledge and options.



Hi Greg,

I agree, this should be a sticky.


----------



## JimC (Apr 18, 2012)

First rate explanation!! Thanks for sharing.  This should be posted to the top of the forum.


----------



## winger (Apr 18, 2012)

Good job...NOW I finally see how the 18-min hold is done!


----------



## brigechols (Apr 18, 2012)

myoakley said:


> I have been checking every morning for Marriott Aruba, St. Thomas, or St. Kitts using a fake reservation number  and my Marriott Kauai Beach Club unit with a June 30, 2013 (pretend) reservation.  I am flexible as to the date requested.  So far, the pickings are slim to non-existant.  Is it better to deposit first or request first, and is it better to do it on-line or to call and talk to a representative?  (I realize that I cannot really do either yet until I reserve my Kauai week the end of June.)
> Again, much gratitude for all the Tuggers who have been so helpful!


 Why use a 30 June 2013 pretend reservation? Try using a pretend reservation with a check-in date of 1 April 2013 and see if the results differ. Just wondering if the II search engine acts differently since the reservation window has not opened for a 30 June 2013 checkin.


----------

